# Yay, it is Friday Haul!



## ElvenEyes (Feb 25, 2011)

On a whim we drove through the snow and sleet to the mall, only remembering once we got there that it would be jammed packed as kids are on vacation this past week. Sure enough, the lipsticks look nibbled on, the eyeshadows are smudged everywhere, 80 perfume scents on each child and pre teen!  But I survived long enough to pick up a few goodies at MAC, Sephora and a cute card holder and ice cream key chain from Coach. Then we escaped the throng of madness...


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely Haul! Youre so lucky its still cold where you live...Its already 92 degrees here in south texas and this is only the beginning of 100 plus degree weather to follow for the next 5 months.:|


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2011)

Great great haul! Hmm all that madness makes the loot a little sweeter I bet


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 26, 2011)

I look forward to your hauls so much! Glad you survived all that madness lol! 
  	What's in the 2 little containers at the bottom of the picture just beneath the Mac MSF? Lipbalms?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 26, 2011)

sunshine rose said:


> I look forward to your hauls so much! Glad you survived all that madness lol!
> What's in the 2 little containers at the bottom of the picture just beneath the Mac MSF? Lipbalms


  	Yes, with all the crazy weather and such it was nice to get out to the mall, but I never expected everyone else to have the same idea as me!  Yes, those are two lip balms by NARS in Baby Doll and Eros. If I like the way the feel I plan to get more. They are gorgeous looking and nice for carrying around in the purse, too!

  	RealDoll...even though I don't like heat and humidity I would take a few days of it right now with a smile!  I am usually a winter person, but this year it was nuts and sadly all came after Christmas. I would have loved it in November and December when the tree and lights were up!


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yes, with all the crazy weather and such it was nice to get out to the mall, but I never expected everyone else to have the same idea as me!  Yes, those are two lip balms by NARS in Baby Doll and Eros. If I like the way the feel I plan to get more. They are gorgeous looking and nice for carrying around in the purse, too!
> 
> RealDoll...even though I don't like heat and humidity I would take a few days of it right now with a smile!  I am usually a winter person, but this year it was nuts and sadly all came after Christmas. I would have loved it in November and December when the tree and lights were up!


  	Oh I've never tried NARS lipbalms, will have to give them a go some time!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 26, 2011)

You have a great haul there, I love your Coach items, super cute. Is that NARS e/s on the right Night Porter? If so you will love it. If it isn't you need to tell me the shade because I love greens. Also what shade is the Nars lipgloss? It looks so pretty. On my monitor it looks kind of coral. You will have to name the products from your hauls so we can drool and then go hunt them down


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2011)

awesome haul Debi!! you got so much awesome stuff! and is that a twezerman i see?! i swear since i bought their tweezers my brows have never looked as good!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 27, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> You have a great haul there, I love your Coach items, super cute. Is that NARS e/s on the right Night Porter? If so you will love it. If it isn't you need to tell me the shade because I love greens. Also what shade is the Nars lipgloss? It looks so pretty. On my monitor it looks kind of coral. You will have to name the products from your hauls so we can drool and then go hunt them down


  	I love my key chain. It is my favourite things from the haul!  lol  Yes, that is NARS Night Porter. I love their unique glittery shadows that pack a punch!  The NARS lipgloss is Super Orgasm.  Lots of fun goodies!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 27, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> awesome haul Debi!! you got so much awesome stuff! and is that a twezerman i see?! i swear since i bought their tweezers my brows have never looked as good!



 	Yes, and I so agree! I now keep one in my purse at all times because it never fails that I think I am looking good, heading towards a restaurant or family gathering for a holiday and just when we pull up and I am putting lipstick on I see an eeeky eyebrow hair sprouting out!  Tweezerman to the rescue!  Unwanted hair is my pet peeve and the dark cloud that follows me!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome haul cute coach wristlet and love the pink power msf!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 27, 2011)

looks like a lot of fun was had and a lot of fun to come!!!


----------



## evilpoptart (Feb 28, 2011)

Can I just say I love your hauls! They are so fun to look at. I see that you got the ice cream keychain, I saw it and was debating whether to get it or the cupcake. Which one do you like best? And to everyone who loves the tweezerman, I agree! The best tweezers I have ever had, and definitely worth the price tag.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you!  I love them both!  The pink cupcake is very light and smaller so I have that on my car key.  It is pretty and shiny in the sunlight, but not pesty or clanking when I am driving. And it is silver like the key.  The ice cream one is gorgeous.  I love the gold, but right now it is smiling on my dresser, just looking pretty. I haven't even decided what keys will go on it...I really don't have a lot of keys and have the house keys on their hearts chain. I saw more keychains that I love by them.  I need more keys!!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 28, 2011)

You always have great hauls..

  	thanks for sharing..
  	ittybitty


----------



## naturallyfab (Mar 1, 2011)

great haul! I love juicy couture perfumes!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you! And yes, I love Juicy perfumes, too!  I love the little roller balls to try them out and keep them in my purse. Juicy Couture is so ladylike and formal, Viva la Juicy is just plain fun and bouncy!


----------



## evilpoptart (Mar 2, 2011)

Viva la juicy is my fave, I had to buy a whole bottle of it.


----------

